# no muzzle device



## fadetoblack188 (6 mo ago)

Hey so i just threw together a spare parts rifle. its 556 ar platform set up... My question is the barrel isnt threaded. So here is no flash hider or muzzle break. is this ok for a coyote hunting??

my state doesn't allow suppressors so i am not worried about that. does it matter not having a muzzle break or a flash hider on the end of a coyote rifle.

thank you


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You will have to shoot it at night and see. I have a rifle that with a light on it and in the dark I lose sight of the target because of the smoke from firing, not from muzzle flash. You could all ways get it threaded and up on a flash suppressor. I think they may be over rated.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I’ve never shot mine at night and it doesn’t have one so i don’t know if it has a flash until a few years ago we could only use a rim fire or shotgun at night


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

As long as it shoots consistent it's fine. Barrel devices are not a requirement for anything.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

